# Ice Shanty Blow Out! (Funny Video)



## MilakokiaMatt (Dec 7, 2009)

We went ice fishing on Houghton Lake last weekend and the weather was not perfect. The first day it rained, the second day the wind blew like a hurricane. Below is a video I took of a friend and my son in a shanty that is blowing across the lake as I try to catch them on my quad. :yikes:


Ice Shanty Blow Out





-MilakokiaMatt


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice video. If you value your shanty and gear the best bet is to just ride it out like they did. I must admit I have fallen victim to this too. One way to help fight the wind is to build an anchor type system for your tow rope and drill a seperate hole for the anchor. However in this case I think these guys should have just waited and fished another day.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

If you could only find a way to have it slide you right out to your fishing spot and then back in when you were done it sure would beat dragging your stuff back and forth.


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

LMAO.:lol:

Nice work taking video and driving. That made my day.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

looks like a new ex-stream sport to me


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

That would be a scary situation if there were being blown towards open water!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

That's great...Thanks for posting! Could you imagine being on LSC though and blowing out to open water?:SHOCKED:


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

mwp said:


> That would be a scary situation if there were being blown towards open water!!:SHOCKED:


Hey not fair. You must have posted that 2 seconds before I posted my comment (both at 11:31 AM)!:lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I bet the kid wanted to do it again!

Funny stuff


----------



## Cruisin' Spartan (Jan 31, 2010)

That was pretty funny. I was just worried because I just kept thinking that if they hit a thin spot, it could spell trouble. I know Houghton has been iced over for a while now, but since it was last weekend (with the warmup) I didn't know how good the ice was. Since nothing bad happened, It was just funny.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Is the kid screaming?:lol:


----------



## MilakokiaMatt (Dec 7, 2009)

There was 10" of ice last weekend on Houghton where we were fishing (sailing).


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

mwp said:


> That would be a scary situation if there were being blown towards open water!!:SHOCKED:


That happened to me about 20 years ago. Wind was pushing me and my little Shappell towards open water. I was able to stop it after about 100ft, but almost had to let it go. Glad everyone was OK and you will all have a fun story to tell


----------



## MilakokiaMatt (Dec 7, 2009)

yes, he wanted to do it again. And he was yelling, "I can't hear anything!" - IT WAS LOUD.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

They should have left a couple lines down to troll with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Lmao! That is hilarious.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

that is way to funny thanks for that, i am sure you were freaking out at first 16 mph thats moving


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

That's good stuff. My brother had the same thing happen to him a few years back. :lol:


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

That's a great video. That should be a Disney land ride.


----------



## trosenberg (Sep 29, 2009)

Great video!! You should send that to americas funniest home videos.


----------

